# Seminar review; Kali Atienza



## dearnis.com (Feb 3, 2003)

Guros Carl and Allain  Atienza taught a five hour seminar in Upper Darby, PA this past saturday.  While the seminar was open, the participants were all either members of the Upper Darby Sayoc Kali group or students of the Atienzas.
For those not familiar Kali Atienza is primarily a blade oriented system, though thier stick work is also first rate (Trust me, I have sparred all three brothers!).  Saturday's seminar focused on development and refinement of footwork, knife on knife, knife on empty hand, and empty hand on empty hand strategies.  We concluded with a session on mass attack with blades which was, to say the least, eye opening.
For more information on the art check out  http://www.atienzakali.com 
If anyone has the opportunity to train with any or all of brothers do so;  I guarantee that you will find something that connects to your own study of the FMA and you will go home richer for the experience.
Chad


----------



## arnisador (Feb 3, 2003)

Seminar list:
http://www.atienzakali.com/pages/seminars.html


----------

